# TIANJIN | Goldin Finance Center Twin Towers | 223m x 2 | 43 fl x 2 | U/C



## Maximalist (Dec 1, 2007)

Nice imaginative wrap-around design that would look even better in taller buildings.


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by hanz
*
The both twins are rising.:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

these towers are needed to give GF some kind of scale :cheers:


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

they will be a nice adition....:cheers::cheers2::cheers:


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by Blue silhouette*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by I was mad floor*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2016-03-20 by 喜业笥欲


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2017-01-15 by 喜业笥欲


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*September 8, 2021 by tian294178290 on Gaoloumi:*


----------

